# Full 1st Responder Class---DATE CHANGE



## The Jesters (Apr 20, 2004)

FULL First Responder Class to be held on the following dates in Tewksbury, MA, 
all on Fridays 0700-1500, August 5, 12, 19 & 26 (all 4 classes must be attended for certification ).

Certification will include CPR (HCP level) and 1st Responder and include written and practical exams.

COST is $100/student, and $75 for 3 or more from same department.

Please PM me if you require additional info and are interested in the course.


----------



## drknyt (Jan 11, 2005)

Are their going to be anymore classes for later on this year.


----------



## The Jesters (Apr 20, 2004)

None scheduled yet, but there may be another one before the years end. I am trying to negotiate a site and dates that work well for me.

thanks,



drknyt said:


> Are their going to be anymore classes for later on this year.


----------



## sgtboutell (Sep 18, 2005)

I am interested in this course when it is available


----------



## The Jesters (Apr 20, 2004)

see new post


----------

